
OpenFL 8.0.0 Released - doppp
https://github.com/openfl/openfl/blob/develop/CHANGELOG.md#800-03042018
======
gnarbarian
for anyone else wondering:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenFL](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenFL)

>OpenFL is designed to fully mirror the Flash API.[1][6] SWF files created
with Adobe Flash Professional or other authoring tools may be used in OpenFL
programs.[6]

OpenFL supports rendering in OpenGL, Cairo, Canvas, SVG and even HTML5 DOM. In
the browser, OpenGL is the default renderer but if unavailable then canvas
(CPU rendering) is used.[20] Certain features (shape.graphics or
bitmapData.draw) will use CPU rendering, but the display list remains GPU
accelerated as far as possible.[20]

------
jrq
I hope rust community gets more interested in openfl. There's some good
libraries already, opengl support, vulkan, there's ggez which mimics the LOVE
api, but OpenFL is a fully equipped kitchen sink that a lot of multimedia
developers are already familiar with, or used to be.

Congrats to OpenFL team! Fantastic work, inspiring dedication!

And go haxe! Haxe is cool too!

~~~
buovjaga
A random cool thing using Haxe I ran into recently:
[http://armory3d.org/](http://armory3d.org/) "Armory is an open-source 3D game
engine with full Blender integration"

~~~
larsiusprime
Armory is super cool. It's probably the flagship application for Kha (another
Haxe framework), and given the death of Blender game engine, seems a likely
replacement in the Blender ecosystem.

------
tokyodude
Hoping the Archive can use this to archive the 10-15 years of Flash you can no
longer view. There's years of games, motion graphics, and animations all
mostly unrunable except maybe in a VM running an old browser and flash

~~~
larsiusprime
OpenFL could be used to _build_ a "flash emulator", but to be clear, it's not
a replacement for the flash player itself. It's a Flash API reimplementation
in a similar, but ultimately different language.

If you wanted a Flash Player API using OpenFL, you'd probably use OpenFL for
SWF loading + rendering, and then bolt on an existing Actionscript VM for
logic.

------
jdonaldson
The Haxe Summit is going on right now, catch the tail end of the stream here :
[https://www.twitch.tv/haxesummit](https://www.twitch.tv/haxesummit)

